# Sweepster attachment



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

Is anyone out there running a Sweepster Attachment on a John Deere 544G for spring cleanup of sand/gravel ? We would be interested in finding out a few details in reference to plumbing of the hydraulics. Thanks

James


----------

